# Cat sand litter as substrate?



## kristersIDlv (Aug 11, 2011)

Can I use cat sand litter as substrate for Russian tortoise?


----------



## Tom (Aug 11, 2011)

I would highly recommend against it. All the fragrances and clumping agents would not be good. I don't recommend any sand of any kind as it is an impaction risk, and it can sometimes irritate their eyes and skin.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 11, 2011)

Very bad idea! Impaction can kill your tort!


----------



## Kristina (Aug 11, 2011)

No, please do not. Just use dirt if you can't find a proper bedding. No sand or gravel.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 11, 2011)

An excellent (and very inexpensive) substrata that is tort-friendly is Cypress Mulch...about $3-4 for a couple of cubic feet at most hardware stores (Lowe's, Home Depot, etc.) and garden centers/nurseries.


----------



## ascott (Aug 11, 2011)

No...


----------



## kristersIDlv (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, I dont use them, because I want long life for my tortoise.  About Cypress Mulch... doenst it bite into tortoises legs?


----------



## coreyc (Aug 11, 2011)

Cypress will work I use it for my leo's it does not bother them at all


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 11, 2011)

Im sorry not to be mean, But why in the world would you want to use cat litter when their are tons of other natural amazing substates to use? Was their a pet shop in your area that is using cat litter?


----------



## dmmj (Aug 11, 2011)

SulcataSquirt said:


> Im sorry not to be mean, But why in the world would you want to use cat litter when their are tons of other natural amazing substates to use? Was their a pet shop in your area that is using cat litter?


I think it is better to ask the question and get an answer then just do it and hurt your tortoise. As said above cat litter is not a good choice, I image it might be painful to walk on, I assume you are in another country and may not have access to most substrates, if you can' find cypress mulch, check a home improvement store rather than a pet store, the home improvement store will be cheaper, you can use just plain dirt if nothing else is available.


----------



## zesty_17 (Aug 12, 2011)

Even if you were able to find a litter that has no chemicals, the dust alone would present significant respiratory distress for your tortoise. Don't use it.


----------



## Kristina (Aug 12, 2011)

Please remember folks that the OP is from Latvia, not the US, and does not have access to the same stores.


----------



## zesty_17 (Aug 12, 2011)

LLLReptile ships international. Here is the site. http://lllreptile.com/


----------

